# Blue Swordtail Fry



## Kellifornia (Sep 15, 2012)

My female blue sword dropped about 35 fry a couple days ago. *w3 Ive been looking forward to this since I rarely see Blue Swords for sale in San Diego. I dont need to keep all 35 of them on top of all the other fry ive got right now. So just wondering if anyone in the SD area is interested I like to find homes for them.

I also have Dalmation Mollie & Pineapple Sword fry all about 1-3 weeks old.

Heres a photo of what the mature Blue Swords look like...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Now thats a sword I wouldnt mind to keep lol. Hes very pretty.

Sadly im allllll the way across the US in SC.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's a good looking sword. Nice job!


----------

